# Painting over high-gloss paint



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Some primers are more adherent than others
I wouldn't trust any of them on high-gloss paint w/o sanding first
Not one, sorry
_Especially_ in the worst environment in the house-the bathroom

It doesn't have to be a "sand off finish" sanding, just a quick scuff sanding
I use a sanding screen on a pole and it would take (literally) only minutes to prep a small bathroom
Be sure to wipe off the dust after sanding
-for which I use a dry-type swiffer on a stick, also takes only minutes and works great

At that point, you may or may not need primer depending on what color's up there, and what's going up there

For example, if I was putting up Zinsser's Perma-White, I wouldn't even prime
That stuff is (truly) self-priming, and killer mold/mildew resistant
It's only limit is it doesn't tint darker than "medium" colors
And even those are getting iffy
Lights and pastels are no problem


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

Renee said:


> I need to paint a small bathroom that is covered in high-gloss water based paint. I want to do the minimum prep work necessary (who doesn't, right?) so I'm wondering if there is a type of primer that can be brushed on over walls that have been cleaned only, not TSP'd, and then just paint my preferred wall paint over that.
> 
> Any tips on doing it the easy way would be much appreciated!


It really is necessary to clean and sand the glossy surface.

The shower/bath walls have soaps and hair products on the wall, around the sink are other products. TSP might not be necessary but a cleaner that will cut through the soaps will be.

Sanding the gloss only guarantees your work. Bathrooms are detailed and time consuming. If not done incorrectly, they have to be repainted........after the failure is repaired.

If you don't want to use tsp, try laundry detergent, like tide. Use a rough cloth, like terry cloth, get the area wet and let it stay wet for at least 2 minutes. then wash, using moderate pressure, rinse. (this method won't work on flat paint)

For sanding, you can buy 1 sanding sponge, medium or fine grit, very inexpensive. All you have to do is rub the walls. The only object is to scuff the gloss (where have I heard that?).


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

slickshift said:


> Some primers are more adherent than others
> I wouldn't trust any of them on high-gloss paint w/o sanding first
> Not one, sorry
> _Especially_ in the worst environment in the house-the bathroom
> ...


Ditto:thumbsup:


----------



## Home repairs (Apr 18, 2011)

must scuff the substrate first..


----------

